# Screen --printed Tags



## June (Jun 6, 2007)

Has Anyone Tried Screen Printing The Tag Label Information Onto The T-shirt? 

And If You Have How Is It Working Out For You? Looking For Some 

Insight On This.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

yes we do it 

1 pass of Russel Grey


----------



## keez (Aug 17, 2007)

i use it its a gives neck tag a really crispy look....it allows u 2 b stylish with your nek tag


----------



## June (Jun 6, 2007)

im a newbie so..... how does it work exactly ... do you guys design a template print it right on ......


----------



## Locklear (Nov 24, 2006)

We do it. 2-strokes, white or gray ink, 230 mesh. Looks awesome.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

June said:


> im a newbie so..... how does it work exactly ... do you guys design a template print it right on ......


Are you doing the printing yourself or having someone do it?

If you are having a screen printer do the neck labels, then you would just send them the design just like you send them the design for the outside of the t-shirts.


----------



## June (Jun 6, 2007)

im havin someone else do it ... what do you guys put on your tags ----- is it pretty much everything you thats on a regular tag---- do all of you create a design for it ?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

June said:


> im havin someone else do it ... what do you guys put on your tags ----- is it pretty much everything you thats on a regular tag---- do all of you create a design for it ?


Hi June, check out the Frequently Asked Questions post in this section of the forum. It will give you some good information about what goes on a label.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t20405.html

Also check here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/label-requirements/


----------

